# VBA - Makro im Minimierten Zustand ausführen



## goto; (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Herausforderung habe ich aktuell.
Ich habe ein Sheet, auf dem einige Mitarbeiter (50-200) inkl. deren Pausenzeit gelistet sind.
Diese Pausenzeiten sind als Dezimalzahlen aufgeführt ( 12:30 Uhr = 12,5 ;  16:15 Uhr = 16,25 ).

In einer Zelle ( A1 ) steht die aktuelle Uhrzeit ( dezimal ), dieser Bereich aktualisiert sich aller 20 Sekunden via Makro selbst.

Mit Hilfe dieser Uhrzeit, prüft ein Makro im Hintergrund, ob die Pausenzeit = Aktuelle Zeit ist und sendet eine E-Mail an diesen Mitarbeiter.

*Die Herausforderung ist folgende:*
Sobald Excel Minimiert wird, werden die Makros nicht mehr ausgeführt und das Tool ist nutzlos.
GIbt es eine Möglichkeit, die Makros auch auszuführen wenn Excel Minimiert ist, bzw. man in einem anderen Frame ist?

Liebe Grüße
Splater


----------



## tombe (23. Januar 2014)

Also wenn ich folgenden Code in Excel ausführe:


```
Public wert As Integer
Public intervall

Sub test()

wert = wert + 1

Tabelle1.Range("A1") = wert

If wert < 10 Then
    Application.OnTime Now + TimeValue("00:00:02"), "test"
Else
    intervall = 0
    wert = 0
    Tabelle1.Activate
    MsgBox "Fertig!"
End If

End Sub
```

dann wird in Tabelle1 - Zelle A1 alle 2 Sekunden ein neuer Wert eingetragen bis dieser 10 erreicht hat. Dann wird die Meldung "Fertig" angezeigt.

Hierbei spielt es aber keine Rolle ob ich mich in Tabelle1 oder einer anderen Tabelle befinde, ob ich eine weitere Excel Datei geöffnet habe oder ob ich Excel in der Tasleiste abgelegt habe.

Jetzt müsste man wissen wie dein Code aussieht bzw. welche Ereignisse bei der Ausführung eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Zvoni (23. Januar 2014)

Schuss ins blaue: Er hat ActiveIrgendwas (ActiveWorkbook, ActiveSheet, ActiveCell, ActiveGirlfriend usw...) bei sich im Code stehen....


----------

